# AMAZING horse video!



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Bit of all sorts on there isn't there?

I love the bits of the horses running free they look great.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I love the fresian who is running at 1:42. BEAUTIFUL


----------



## neighxwinnie18 (Feb 26, 2009)

ohh i've seen this videoo its really good!!! it takes a lot of time to do thiss!


----------

